# boulder sized delts vs shoulder pain



## prometheuez (Sep 9, 2007)

i am looking for new ideas on training my delts that can help avoid any joint pain.  i work construction full time and as i get older i want to save my joints yet still get bigger and stronger.  well i would listen to any ideas thanks


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 12, 2007)

prometheuez said:
			
		

> i am looking for new ideas on training my delts that can help avoid any joint pain.  i work construction full time and as i get older i want to save my joints yet still get bigger and stronger.  well i would listen to any ideas thanks




I like standing shoulder presses with dumbbells.


----------

